# Digital SLR



## Ethan120 (May 14, 2005)

Im a relative begginer at photography. I've been using a film SLR camera for quite some time and, it being from the 50's, ive decided its time to go digital. I dont have a whole lot of money and was wondering what is the best slr camera to get for the price?


----------



## Rob (May 14, 2005)

Hi Ethan,

Welcome to the forum!

As it's the internet and we're all a diverse bunch from different countries, we can probably help you more if you can give us a country, currency and nominal maximum figure. "Not a lot of money" is a rather situation dependent quantity, as is "best" 

Another factor to help us help you is that if you want a specific tool for a job, the camera will depend on your likely subjects / style. Most dSLR cameras come with an all purpose zoom lens which suits most people, but if you're only going to do, for example, portraits then you might have a different choice.

Rob


----------



## Lensmeister (May 14, 2005)

I am interested in this too ... I am in England and have a price range £300-400.  But it must be Canon .. as all my gear is Canon.

Also I need it for afst sports ...

Also used/Second hand isn't out the question.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 14, 2005)

Look at used Digital Rebels and 10Ds, or if you want new, the Digital Rebel Xt.


----------



## Contra|Brett| (May 15, 2005)

for the money, a d70 outfit is the best. 999 after 100 mail in rebate (USD)  the lense is an increadibly nice 18-70 f/3.5-4.5 ED IF AF-S which is a 24-135 in 35mm terms.  There is no canon equivalent for the price. nor is there a pentax, or minolta equivalent.

The pentax *ist Ds can be had for 899 from ritz camera w/ a 18-55 and a quantaray 70-300.

i'd get the d70 outfit just because of the lense, the 18-70 is a good portrait focal length and is good for landscapes as well.  The downside to the pentax, is that it lacks features that the d70 has, and the pentax is a pentax, so it's a little harder to find the nice glass.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 15, 2005)

> There is no canon equivalent for the price.



The Digital Rebel XT is quite the equivalent.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 15, 2005)

Adorama has factory refurbished Canon10D for $800 USD, IMO this is way to high because the Rebal XT is 860 USD, maybe you could haggle them down. IMO 10D is only worth about 600-700 USD


----------



## Matty-Bass (May 15, 2005)

ok I'm in Canada, currency is about .86 against the american dollar, and I particularally want to do mostly street and indoor still lifes. Like shots up a piano keyboard, looking down an alley. What's a good choice for me? My price range is around 300-400$ Can and I don't mind a used product. Any model that still life people like?


----------



## Andrea K (May 15, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> ok I'm in Canada, currency is about .86 against the american dollar, and I particularally want to do mostly street and indoor still lifes. Like shots up a piano keyboard, looking down an alley. What's a good choice for me? My price range is around 300-400$ Can and I don't mind a used product. Any model that still life people like?


 
I dont think you would be able to get a digital slr for that price range as the digi rebel is still going for 800 american on ebay, but if you really want an slr you could go with a nice film slr for that price and you could prob get a lens for it too but then of course you have to buy the film


----------



## Andrea K (May 15, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> I dont think you would be able to get a digital slr for that price range as the digi rebel is still going for 800 american on ebay, but if you really want an slr you could go with a nice film slr for that price and you could prob get a lens for it too but then of course you have to buy the film


 
edit: just realized u already have a film slr


----------



## Matty-Bass (May 15, 2005)

My price range mite expand once i make some money this summer anyways. But can anyone suggest a good longer lens for a Canon that's in my price range? maybe cheaper? Because I'd like to take pictures of birds and my lens is just the regular one, i think its a 50 mm. I'd like maybe a 200mm if there is such a thing


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> ok I'm in Canada, currency is about .86 against the american dollar, and I particularally want to do mostly street and indoor still lifes. Like shots up a piano keyboard, looking down an alley. What's a good choice for me? My price range is around 300-400$ Can and I don't mind a used product. Any model that still life people like?



You're just not going to get something dSLR and newish for that money I don't think. Time to rob a bank I would think. 

The good news is that you only need a standard lens to do that kind of photography though - it's pretty much the best to visualise and the best for depth-of-field/light to cost ratio.


----------



## Matty-Bass (May 15, 2005)

so if i understand, if I buy a larger lens I have to see the best depth of field from a lens at the best price. If I find one that's jsut enough depth of field, then I should get it? Maybe I'm not understanding properly

My current lens has like no zoom, it only focusses.


----------



## Contra|Brett| (May 15, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> so if i understand, if I buy a larger lens I have to see the best depth of field from a lens at the best price. If I find one that's jsut enough depth of field, then I should get it? Maybe I'm not understanding properly
> 
> My current lens has like no zoom, it only focusses.




It's a prime.  It is probobly better quality and faster (lower f-numbers) than any zoom you will find untill you can afford a 2-3000 dollar pro lense.

for a f/2.8 like it sound's like you're looking for, you are looking at around 1500 USD, so times. 1.86 that's about 3.8-5000 canadian dollars.


----------



## catweh00 (May 16, 2005)

I think the big two are the Canon Rebel XT and the Nikon D70(s).  I currently own the nikon d70, but I did try them both out at the store.  I love the feel of the nikon d70.  It is sturdy and strong, with a great weight to it.  I hated the feel of the Rebel XT-felt cheap and plasticky to me.  Of course, I have manhands (being a man) and if you are more petite, you may like the XT.

Craig


----------



## Contra|Brett| (May 16, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> The Digital Rebel XT is quite the equivalent.




you are quite right, but, in terms of getting it with a nice lense, the d70 comes with a 400 dollar lense, that you get for 100 dollars.  The 18-55 EF-S that comes with the xt cannot compare.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 16, 2005)

Contra|Brett| said:
			
		

> you are quite right, but, in terms of getting it with a nice lense, the d70 comes with a 400 dollar lense, that you get for 100 dollars.  The 18-55 EF-S that comes with the xt cannot compare.



Do you have the 18-55 or have you shot with it?  I have since replaced it, but got excellent results from it when I used it.  Besides, you can buy a 50mm f/1.8 for $70 that blows away the kit lenses of either camera.


----------



## memento (Feb 16, 2011)

smithcaitlin said:


> I think the Nikon D3000 is the most camera you can get for your money.


 
not six years ago.


----------



## Chou4555 (May 10, 2011)

Things have now moved on so much since this thread was started!  I've even bought a new camera 
<a  href="http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_GB/Products/LUMIX+Digital+Cameras/Overview/LUMIX+G+Micro+System+Cameras/4855154/index.html">camera  digital slr</a>
It suits me fine.


----------

